# Archive



## Morix (28/11/21)

Im sure its possible?

Wouldn't it be great if we could send voice notes instead of typing when replying to someone's post, or having the option to choose?

Thoughts?

And converse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Asterix (28/11/21)

And how would I then pretend to be listening to my wife, while actually concentrating on my favorite forum? AirPods would be a bit of a giveaway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

Asterix said:


> And how would I then pretend to be listening to my wife, while actually concentrating on my favorite forum? AirPods would be a bit of a giveaway.


Yea im not going to comment on that. Not really my place to give relationship advice.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (29/11/21)

It will weigh heavy on the servers. Audio data takes way more space than text and the streaming as well. Don't think it'll work. Not yet anyway.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)

Morix said:


> Im sure its possible?
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we could send voice notes instead of typing when replying to someone's post, or having the option to choose?
> 
> ...


The red X is not for you - The people ''TALK'' tooo much as is - look at @zadiac - short sweet , ''go to bed , go to jail , stop smoking crap , I WILL block all your replies .''

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> The red X is not for you - The people ''TALK'' tooo much as is - look at @zadiac - short sweet , ''go to bed , go to jail , stop smoking crap , I WILL block all your replies .''



Exactly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Was a fun thought... However, not impossible. Lets see what the future holds.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/21)

Personally I would hate having to listen to voice notes just to follow a thread.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Personally I would hate having to listen to voice notes just to follow a thread.


If not transcribed, you'll be able to use it for sleep induction while searching through all the voice notes for that one phrase you were interested in hearing again. 
Signal to noise ratio is going to be very low. A lot like following people on Facebook that posts every time they take a dump or document every stop on their 10 day holiday trip, or your local neighborhood Whatsapp security groups that deal more with alarm noise and barking dog complaints, intead of actual security matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

So the voice idea is a fail..ill close this thread. Thanks for all the input. Lets reopen in 10 years.


----------



## Hooked (2/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Personally I would hate having to listen to voice notes just to follow a thread.



I concur @Dela Rey Steyn. In addition, speaking is easier than typing, so those with verbal diarrhoea would ramble on and on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

